# Domestic Terrorism/ Anarchist Extremism: A Primer (From our buddys at the F.B.I.)



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2010/november/anarchist_111610/anarchist_111610
11/16/2010
To help educate the public about domestic terrorism—Americans attacking Americans because of U.S.-based extremist ideologies—we’ve previously outlined three separate threats: eco-terrorists/animal rights extremists, lone offenders, and the sovereign citizen movement.

Today, we look at a fourth threat—anarchist extremism.

*What is anarchist extremism?* Anarchism is a belief that society should have no government, laws, police, or any other authority. Having that belief is perfectly legal, and the majority of anarchists in the U.S. advocate change through non-violent, non-criminal means. A small minority, however, believes change can only be accomplished through violence and criminal acts…and that, of course, is against the law. 

Anarchist extremism is nothing new to the FBI. One of our first big cases occurred in 1919, when the Bureau of Investigation (as we were called then) investigated a series of anarchist bombings in several U.S. cities. And during the 1970s, the FBI investigated anarchist extremists such as the Weather Underground Organization , which conducted a series of bombing campaigns. 

*The current threat.* Anarchist extremism in the U.S. encompasses a variety of ideologies, including anti-capitalism, anti-globalism, and anti-urbanization. There’s also "green anarchy," an element of anarchist extremism mixed with environmental extremism. The extremists are loosely organized, with no central leadership—although they occasionally demonstrate limited ability to mobilize themselves.

Typically, anarchist extremists in the U.S. are event-driven—they show up at political conventions, economic and financial summits, environmental meetings, and the like. They usually target symbols of Western civilization that they perceive to be the root causes of all societal ills—i.e., financial corporations, government institutions, multinational companies, and law enforcement agencies. They damage and vandalize property, riot, set fires, and perpetrate small-scale bombings. Law enforcement is also concerned about anarchist extremists who may be willing to use improvised explosives devices or improvised incendiary devices.

Currently, much of the criminal activities of anarchist extremists fall under local jurisdiction, so they’re investigated by local police. If asked by police, the Bureau can assist. But we have a heavy presence at a major national or international events generating significant media coverage—that’s when the threat from anarchist extremists, as well as others who are up to no good, dramatically increases.

*For today’s generation of American anarchist extremists, the rioting that disrupted the 1999 World Trade Organization meetings in Seattle is the standard by which they measure “success”*—it resulted in millions of dollars in property damage and economic loss and injuries to hundreds of law enforcement officers and bystanders. But fortunately, they haven’t been able to duplicate what happened in Seattle…which may be a combination of the improved preparations of law enforcement as well as the disorganization of the movement.

This disorganization, though, can also be a challenge for law enforcement: it gives the extremists anonymity and low visibility, and it makes it tough to recruit sources and gather intelligence. It’s challenging, but not impossible—there have been a number of anarchist convictions since 1999 at both the state and federal levels. And the FBI, along with our law enforcement partners, will continue to detect and disrupt enterprises and individuals involved in criminal activity or who advocate the use of force or violence to further an anarchist extremist ideology.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 3, 2011)

shiftingGEARS said:


> Anarchism is a belief that society should have no government, laws, police, or any other authority.
> 
> 
> *The current threat.* Anarchist extremism in the U.S. encompasses a variety of ideologies, including anti-capitalism, anti-globalism, and anti-urbanization.
> ...



so either the federal govt is just as stupid as hot topic kids or they simply fear losing their cushy jobs. yes very big threats to the obey and consume american way of life. and like i said the fib dresses like black blockers and beats the shit out of innocent bystanders at protests.

the movement needs to ditch uniforms and change appearance every year like the flu.

electronic mischeif and not felonys is the best way to not be seen. even gum in coin slots and crazy glue is better.
im all for non violent mischeif. and graffitti is no way to spread the word, its art. graffitti just advertises anarchist activity in the area that you may wish to keep secret.


----------



## codeth (Sep 3, 2011)

i'm very interested in the sovereign citizen movement. planning to become sovereign once i understand the process better and have some sort of way to make money by contracting. some of the problems though are even using money and just so many things are considered a contract with the state. not sure a way around that. on a small scale buying something at the convenient store no ones going to know but anything that would need my name and information on it would be hard to work around.


----------

